#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  GPSA 12th Edition

## gepachir

GPA GPSA Data Book - FPS
GPSA Engineering Data Book - ENGLISH Units
Edition: 12th
Gas Processors Association / 01-Jan-2004

The GPSA Engineering Data Book was first published in 1935 as a booklet containing much advertising and little technical information. In subsequent editions, technical data expanded and the Data Book gradually became the design and operating "bible" for the gas processing and related industries. Approximately 260,000 copies of this authoritative publication have been distributed by GPSA. The book has been compiled by a joint editorial committee composed of technical specialists from both GPSA and GPA. This committee known as the GPSA Editorial Review Board continually reviews and revises the manual. Periodic revisions are issued to holders of record to keep the manual up to date with technology and industry practice.

The Gas Processors Supplier Association (GPSA) was formed in 1928 as the Natural Gasoline Supply Men?s Association (NGSMA). Its principal purpose was a service organization to the parent Natural Gasoline Association of America (NGAA). Both organizations underwent name changes in subsequent years in response to changing industry conditions. In 1961, the organizations became known as the Natural Gas Processors Association (NGPA) and the Natural Gas Processors Suppliers Association (NGPSA). In 1974 the names changed to Gas Processors Association (GPA) and the Gas Processors Suppliers Association (GPSA). Users of the Data Book will note numerous references throughout the book may refer to publications of these organizations by the names in effect at the time of publication



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,See More: GPSA 12th Edition

----------


## Mohamed

dear thanks for sharing , but pleas before download is this link for Edition: 12th or Edition: 11th

----------


## gepachir

> dear thanks for sharing , but pleas before download is this link for Edition: 12th or Edition: 11th



Dear Mr. Elhagar, the link is for 12th edition.

Regards,

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## jlosada

Thanks

----------


## endeavor

thank you very much for sharing.

----------


## amirmech

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daskalge

Just invaluable!

----------


## polaris44

anyone got SI version?

----------


## luis vargas

thanks very much is a very useful tool!!!!

----------


## anwarahmad

Check it out.. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nagesh_a

thank you verymuch

----------


## pop90

thank you, sir. this is a very useful link.

See More: GPSA 12th Edition

----------


## niconeuquen

_Thank you!_

----------


## petromam

Thx alot
good effort

----------


## LEEPPO

thank you

----------


## khubar

Very good , thanks

----------


## chemnguyents

That's great! many thanks!

----------


## technicaldreamer

anyone got SI version?

----------


## lirff

Great and many thanks for sharing

regards

lirff

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you

----------


## Petrorafo

Here the version in Spanish of a chapter from GPSA - Chapter 6 "Almacenamiento":

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tvp100

Thank you, Sir

----------


## torek

thank you

----------


## juncreek

Anybody could help to upload it in ifile-it please.


ThanksSee More: GPSA 12th Edition

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Gepachi,

Thanks for the valuable share.


GPA GPSA Data Book - FPS
GPSA Engineering Data Book - ENGLISH Units
Edition: 12th
Gas Processors Association / 01-Jan-2004

The GPSA Engineering Data Book was first published in 1935 as a booklet containing much advertising and little technical information. In subsequent editions, technical data expanded and the Data Book gradually became the design and operating "bible" for the gas processing and related industries. Approximately 260,000 copies of this authoritative publication have been distributed by GPSA. The book has been compiled by a joint editorial committee composed of technical specialists from both GPSA and GPA. This committee known as the GPSA Editorial Review Board continually reviews and revises the manual. Periodic revisions are issued to holders of record to keep the manual up to date with technology and industry practice.

The Gas Processors Supplier Association (GPSA) was formed in 1928 as the Natural Gasoline Supply Men?s Association (NGSMA). Its principal purpose was a service organization to the parent Natural Gasoline Association of America (NGAA). Both organizations underwent name changes in subsequent years in response to changing industry conditions. In 1961, the organizations became known as the Natural Gas Processors Association (NGPA) and the Natural Gas Processors Suppliers Association (NGPSA). In 1974 the names changed to Gas Processors Association (GPA) and the Gas Processors Suppliers Association (GPSA). Users of the Data Book will note numerous references throughout the book may refer to publications of these organizations by the names in effect at the time of publication

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,[/QUOTE]

----------


## mpat

very good !

----------


## vne

Highly appreciated if the SI version can be shared.

----------


## GriVaOnLine

I join vne's request. Anybody has SI version of this book?

----------


## kcgupta

Dear Gipachir

Can you confirm if the book is still avilable for down load. In case not, could you please upload it agian and send the link. 

Regards

----------


## MapPro

Thanks a lot

----------


## judas369

enserio te lo agradezco dure mucho buscandolo!

----------


## monomex

please i also need to get the GPSA Engineering databook............help!

----------


## naeem_engr

Hi All,

here is the link for GPSA handbook 12th edition...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## icqaa

who has SI version?
pls upload it on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thank u

----------


## wilfredo284

hi:

i was thinking how can i get this issues.

GPA TP 27

GPA Standard 2145

GPA Standard 8173

and finally   mpm chapter 11.2

i'm a engineer student from peru and i'm researching for a project on  GNV  and GLP gases.  speccially how they vary their volumes during the process and how to compare it

----------


## servidor

de verdad muchas gracias por compartir esta valiosa informaci&#243;n.

See More: GPSA 12th Edition

----------


## selmagis

In case you ask for:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile:

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## vne

Register an dropbox account by clicking _http://db.tt/nlqHpY2z (including installing the dropbox application), then I'll share *GPSA 11th, SI version* to you.

More information on dropbox:

What is Dropbox?
"Your life's work, wherever you are."

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring all your photos, docs, and videos anywhere. This means that any file you save to your Dropbox will automatically save to all your computers, phones and even the Dropbox website.

Dropbox also makes it super easy to share with others, whether you're a student or professional, parent or grandparent. Even if you accidentally spill a latte on your laptop, have no fear! You can relax knowing that Dropbox always has you covered, and none of your stuff will ever be lost.

----------


## shashibhat78

thanks a lot for the valuabale reference material

----------


## MastaB

Does anyone have a SI version. Please

----------


## dipsi30

Thanks!!!

----------


## mouss

doses anyone have the 13rd edition ?? it's available now !
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ammadkhan

I need GPSA 13th edition. Plz help

----------


## radu.scafariu

I need it too (GPSA 13th). Help us pls.

----------


## tingtsing

Anyone can share SI unit version of the GPSA ?my email addrs is tingtsing@gmail.com.thks.

----------


## racp12

Mr. vne,




> Re: GPSA 12th Edition
> Register an dropbox account by clicking _http://db.tt/nlqHpY2z (including installing the dropbox application), then I'll share GPSA 11th, SI version to you.



I have already a Dropbox, account. Is it possible to access the mentioned file?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## racp12

Mr. vne,




> Re: GPSA 12th Edition
> Register an dropbox account by clicking _http://db.tt/nlqHpY2z (including installing the dropbox application), then I'll share GPSA 11th, SI version to you.



I have already a Dropbox, account. Is it possible to access the mentioned file?


Thanks in advance.See More: GPSA 12th Edition

----------


## eng.7ossien

Thank you very much

----------


## josefreitas

This blog is for exchange mechanical info only? or you can download/upload?

----------


## migueltm

Please Mr VNE
I have already a Dropbox, account. Is it possible to access the mentioned file?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## josefreitas

I need the VERSION 12 SI UNITS. I have the version 11.

----------


## pino4ko

Thanks

----------


## blapoceles

Thanks!

----------


## Adolfo

Thank's is a really good material. Thx again

----------


## BuildingSafe

Taking the API 1169 onshore pipeline inspector, does anyone have the API 1104 21st Edition 2013, if so, Please share!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?

----------


## hadjifares

:Applause:

----------


## billtab123

Thank you

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

please share link

----------


## os12

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: GPSA 12th Edition

----------


## medmane

thanks a lot for sharing

----------

